

Ask HN: Do I really need a nontechnical person? - fachoper

I and my friend got an idea that can be very valuable if implemented nicely. I am the technical person and he is a business person.<p>Since I already had something to work when we thought about this project, I said to my friend that he should have matured details as I was finishing my task and getting my hands dirty with the required technologies.<p>Pretty long time has passed and although I am fully ready now to develop, he didn't do his homework and the model isn't even ready.<p>In short, if he doesn't help me for the business model, where else can he help me? I think, no where! Is it better to leave him and continue myself?
======
trueneverland
You probably didn't mean to phrase it as "technical vs nontechnical", and more
so your friend but it could come off that way for some.

This is more specifically your friend not doing his job than it is about a
nontechnical vs technical person, just that he happens to be the person that
was suppose to be responsible for the non-technical parts of the idea right?

My advice is if you're clearly not happy with what he is doing, cut him loose,
move on.

------
klein0891
If he's pretty much a drag, I'd say drop him. Your partner must share the same
vigor as you do in building up a business.

Edit: I remember partnering up with a close friend of mine to build a website.
He kept procrastinating simple tasks which got me frustrated. It was even
hurting our friendship. I finally worked on the tasks myself and never brought
up serious website discussions with him again. We are still good friends now,
though.

------
patrickmclaren
My advice is stop looking at him as an involved "nontechnical person", and
start looking at him as a friend again, only one who is currently not helping
you, and maybe even leeching off of you, to some extent; cut him loose.

------
benologist
He's either de-prioritized what you're doing "together" or he's just talk,
either way don't start with someone who isn't or can't or won't be as
committed as you.

------
ivanb
It sounds like you already know the answer.

